# Another Ron Cooper with Dura - Ace Groppo



## mspinhd7399 (Dec 8, 2009)

This Ron Cooper was purchased in the early 90's and has a full Dura-Ace built but the rear derailleur is an XT due to the large tooth cassette. I would like to know if anyone can help place a value on this bike ? I would rate the condition to be 8 1/2 out of 10. The only number stamped on the frame is 001 on the bottom bracket shell.
Thanks


----------



## cnighbor1 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ron Cooper Value*

Is for sale
Charles


----------



## mspinhd7399 (Dec 8, 2009)

I really have not thought about it but if you would like to make an offer you can email your offer. I will give it some thought.
Thanks


----------



## Nensi (Aug 16, 2010)

I have read many posts from there and all of them are interesting to read out and contain very useful informatoin for the readers and I hope you will keep up the good work in future as well.


----------



## Oldpeddaller (Aug 26, 2010)

Those lugs are exquisite! Reminds me of a Hetchins.


----------

